# one of my 10 gallons



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

hope you like them tell me what you think


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

thats my soon to be puffer tank (dwarf puffers)  


**cant wait**

thank you tho =]


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks Good!

I would add something to put in the background, maybe some tall plastic, or even real plants.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

( i have bulbs in there ) they arent growing. but i am going to get some plants to put in there :


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

i love the pillars...


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

I think that's a pretty cool looking tank!


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

thank you everyone who has liked it  my work has paied off


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it!... Very cool to see a fantasy theamed tank... Seems to be rare around here... Nice to see something different... Good job


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

you can put your tank on www.ratemyfishtank.com i did and currently i am:



10 gallon tank; Ranked #357 out of 1228 freshwater tanks pictures worldwide :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

That looks great. How about a dark background to show off the white pillars?


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

PEVINE said:


> you can put your tank on www.ratemyfishtank.com i did and currently i am:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 gallon tank; Ranked #357 out of 1228 freshwater tanks pictures worldwide :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


Thanx P, Very cool site!... Threw down a 10 for ya.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks. . . . . . . i will post pics of my 55. gallon in a while =]


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thanx again*

Really enijoying rate my fish tank... Very cool site. Love the result page and that you can see your avg. change vote by vote.
Shocked to say I'm Currently ranked #184 out of 1238. In the fresh water category.... BTW can't wait to see your 55g!


----------

